# Name that Bug!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was messing around and found this bug on a chicken. Any ideas? This has been super magnified.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Some kind of mite. One of my girls had them along with scaley leg mites. They all got treated today.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

lice


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> lice


x2, lice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thankyou! I'm glad I played with my camera today.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That looks like the bugs I had a problem with when I had a rat problem.Time for the Permectrin II spray...


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Good camera btw


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The camera is great, but the lens setup I had on there required me to be 6 inches away. Who gets that close to a chicken other than this one?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Who gets that close to a chicken other than this one?


I do, lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Stick tight flea.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Sticktight flea:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ewwww!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know they were all gone the next day and I haven't seen any since, but I do think those bugs-or stick tight fleas is right. Because they are there in the picture.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I know they were all gone the next day and I haven't seen any since, but I do think those bugs-or stick tight fleas is right. Because they are there in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 28435


Is that one of your birds?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, one of 3 speckled Sussex.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Yea, one of 3 speckled Sussex.


Those look like fleas.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I could be wrong, but:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> I could be wrong, but:
> View attachment 28439


Ack! Are you kidding me? I guess not. They all got sprayed last night and in 10 days they will get powdered. They did not like their butt sprayed, LOL. And I got under the wings.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Did you spray the coop and pen/yard?I always worried my dog would get them and turn 'em loose in the house.I don't know how many ticks I found crawling on me in bed.He gets treated with Advantix(sp?) so I guess they drop off him and find me.Blood suckers and rodents cannot be tolerated and it's a never ending battle.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I moved from tick heaven (eastern LI) where it was a constant battle of ticks to here which I've not seen yet on the dog. But we have other creepy crawly things!


----------

